
Yelp Dataset Challenge - y14
http://www.yelp.com/dataset_challenge/
======
imaginenore
The prizes are ridiculously low.

Netflix did it right.

Stop being so greedy, Yelp.

~~~
Houshalter
There are a lot of Kaggle competitions with similar prizes. Netflix is an
outlier.

~~~
ep103
5k to help yelp? please.

~~~
Houshalter
Yes it's ridiculous, I'm just saying it's not atypical for these kinds of
contests.

------
huhtenberg
Is Yelp still penalizing listed businesses that don't pay them?

~~~
stevejohnson
I often forget the exact name of the fallacy this type of question embodies,
so for reference:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question)

The common analogue being, "Have you stopped beating your wife?"

~~~
ep103
That's not a loaded question when the person in question has a history of
beating their wife.

------
general_failure
5000$ is ridiculously low.

------
btbuildem
Wow that's a tiny carrot to dangle, Yelp.

